# Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 3 Video Review



## saikiasunny (Mar 19, 2017)

Hello Guys! Here is my VIDEO review for the Cooler MasterBox Lite 3. Sorry for the noise grain in the video. Guess, I will need to arrange nice light setup. 



This is my second video. SO all kind of CC and feedback are welcomed. 

If you want to check out the written review, you can click HERE.

Thanks!


----------



## billubakra (Mar 22, 2017)

What's the cost of this?


----------



## Faun (Mar 22, 2017)

Really good camera work on the video.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 23, 2017)

billubakra said:


> What's the cost of this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



It is available for Rs 3000-3200 in local shops and some online stores.



Faun said:


> Really good camera work on the video.



Thanks, Faun. Learning along the way.


----------



## billubakra (Mar 23, 2017)

saikiasunny said:


> It is available for Rs 3000-3200 in local shops and some online stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, Faun. Learning along the way.




On which online store is it available?


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 23, 2017)

Cooler Master MasterBox Lite 3 Mini Tower Case - Black (MCW-L3S2-KN5N)

- - - Updated - - -

i thought you already would have googled before asking here. Please search yourself a bit, before asking here.


----------



## dravidworld (May 30, 2017)

This comes with a side panel with a window right..?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 30, 2017)

dravidworld said:


> This comes with a side panel with a window right..?


Hi!

Yes, there is a model with a side window. But I have not seen it in online stores, yet.


----------

